# ep1w text/call shorcut



## Eulises (Aug 22, 2011)

I was playing with ep1w and went to the messages and somehow accidentally slid a contact to the right. (Like when deleting something from an iPod/iPhone) and sliding it to the right calls them and to the left texts them. I thought it was a neat trick.


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just an fyi, this has always been there on the charge in the stock messaging app, if you have been using gummy the stock messaging app was replaced with the one from cm7, thats why you didn't see that on gummy.


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

Learn something new everyday cool beans


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

"manigma77 said:


> Just an fyi, this has always been there on the charge in the stock messaging app, if you have been using gummy the stock messaging app was replaced with the one from cm7, thats why you didn't see that on gummy.


You beat me to it. I actually miss that feature.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Is it just me, or other people really enjoying this ROM despite the horrible color scheme. heheh


----------



## Eulises (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahh, I see. I thought I was special figuring it out.  LOL. Yea, I used gummycharged the first day I got the phone so I didn't play around too much with the stock software.


----------

